# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  hoi ben niieuw

## bern

hoi kwam op deze site om een vraag over afbouwen antipsychotica en genezingskansen diabetes te vragen. lees net op usa pagina dat er een relatie tot dementie en slecht geheugen etc.daarover stel ikdadelijk een vraag over.

----------


## Renko

Welkom alsnog!

----------

